# Miller Apple Orchard,Cornelia GA.



## Xcalibur (Jun 6, 2005)

During todays diggin i found a juice bottle. Its a crown top 6oz. The front has MILLER"S APL-JUCE embossed. The base has LGW, which is laurens glass works, i think. The bottom has Miller Apple Orchards Cornelia GA. I cant seem to find any info on this orchard, or the date of the bottle. Any one got any clues?  Thanx,  Xcali.


----------



## bubbas dad (Jun 6, 2005)

this is what i read about the lgw marking. usually the LGW has a number on each side of it such as 6LGW7. in this case the 6 would be the plant number it was made at.  the 7 would be the last number of the date. it could be maybe 1937 or 47 or 57. maybe by adding this with other facts about a bottle it would be easier to narrow down a date. try doing a search for larens glass works. this is how i came accross info on it.


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 7, 2005)

Laurens Glass Works has a museum in Laurens SC...been meaning to stop there every time I go to Columbia for that show, but never seem to have time...[:'(]


----------

